# pubs with food near british museum?



## wayward bob (Nov 13, 2011)

suggestions please


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 13, 2011)

There's one right opposite called The Museum Tavern, which is supposed to be nice, although I've never been in there. Nearby there's The Shakespeare's Head (near Holborn station); it's a Wetherspoon's so I don't know how you feel about that. There's another round the corner from this one, but I don't recall the name, and I've never been in there. If you don't mind a bit of a walk, walk along Kingsway to Aldwych and the Strand (about 10-15 minutes depending on how fast you walk, and how many people you have to dodge), and head for the Edgar Wallace in Essex Street; this is great if you like real ale (they have an ever-changing selection of 8 on tap), plus they do great food! I'm a regular visitor.


----------



## porp (Nov 13, 2011)

How about trying to swerve your way into ULU (University of London Union) on Malet St. Security peeps quite benign, seemingly, and have never stopped me. The bar food is, however, a means to refuel rather than an end in itself.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2011)

None of them IME are better than passable for food, tho they're mostly fine as boozers. If you're not too fussy about the food and don't mind Sam Smiths pubs I'd recommend the Princess Louise just by Holborn station. Lovely looking boozer and pretty damned cheap for central London. Only 5 minutes from BM too. http://www.pubs.com/main_site/pub_details.php?pub_id=182 Gets pretty jammers post work, but it's worth a visit.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> None of them IME are better than passable for food, tho they're mostly fine as boozers.


Even the Edgar Wallace?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Even the Edgar Wallace?



In truth I've never eaten there.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 13, 2011)

The only problem with the Edgar Wallace is that it is very small and can get packed at times. If you decide to opt for it, but get there only to find nowhere to sit try the Devereux next door, the Cheshire Cheese just along the road opposite (both of which I've been in), or the George on the Strand at the end of Essex Street (which I haven't).

Edit: The Chesire Cheese doesn't do food all day though (at least it didn't when I visited a while ago), but the other three nearby I mentioned do.  As does the Shakespeare's Head, and the Museum Tavern (I think).


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 14, 2011)

Also, plenty of medium priced hotels within 200-400 yards, I'm sure they do a sensible lunch menu.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 14, 2011)

Do you specifically want a pub? Cos if not the Mary Ward Centre cafe isn't far from there for good veggie food.


----------



## Santino (Nov 14, 2011)

The Marquis Cornwallis on Marchmont Street did decent food last time I ate there. (Probably well over a year ago now that I think about it.)


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 14, 2011)

There are loads of places to eat at the Brunswick Centre nearby


----------



## Winot (Nov 14, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> suggestions please



The Perseverance in Lamb's Conduit St.  Also the Lamb over the road, which is a better pub but not sure about the food.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2011)

The Museum Tavern is fine, if you can get a seat. It's quite small, and I think it is part of the Nicholson's chain, so standard pub fare.

There is also a pub up the little side street near the Museum, so only about 50 yards away, which is of a similar standard, if you can't get in to the Museum Tavern. Can't remember its name, mind.


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 14, 2011)

rubbershoes said:


> There are loads of places to eat at the Brunswick Centre nearby



^This

Also Tottenham Court Road/Goodge Street/Charlotte Street area is not far. Lamb's Conduit Street, Marchmont Street


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks for all the ideas - yes it needs to be a pub - have settled on the princess louise


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2011)

The lady has taste.


----------



## Cid (Nov 15, 2011)

Newman arms near Goodge St.







George Orwell and Dylan Thomas drank there, although I suspect that may be true of quite a few pubs.

Princess Louise is nice though, not to mention closer and cheaper.


----------



## Santino (Nov 16, 2011)

That's clearly a pre-frozen pastry hat on some microwaved stew MASQUERADING as a pie.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Gets pretty *jammers* post work, but it's worth a visit.


what the bloody fuck is *that* word doing in your vocabulary?  discard forthwith


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> The Museum Tavern is fine, if you can get a seat. It's quite small, and I think it is part of the Nicholson's chain, so standard pub fare.
> 
> There is also a pub up the little side street near the Museum, so only about 50 yards away, which is of a similar standard, if you can't get in to the Museum Tavern. Can't remember its name, mind.


the plough


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Winot said:


> The Perseverance in Lamb's Conduit St. Also the Lamb over the road, which is a better pub but not sure about the food.


The food is fine in the Lamb, reasonable pub food. When I worked at GOSH I had lunch there every day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The food is fine in the Lamb, reasonable pub food. When I worked at GOSH I had lunch there every day.


liquid?  or otherwise?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Otherwise, but I have drunk alcohol there after work. I used to drink with an amazing woman who wrote a biography of Elizabeth von Arnim.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Otherwise, but I have drunk alcohol there after work. I used to drink with an amazing woman who wrote a biography of Elizabeth von Arnim.


i hope she got her rounds in.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 16, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> thanks for all the ideas - yes it needs to be a pub - have settled on the princess louise



I did think after I posted that there was probably a reason you asked for recommendations for a pub. I'm sure you know your own mind


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 16, 2011)

She did, Pickman's, she did


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The food is fine in the Lamb, reasonable pub food. When I worked at GOSH I had lunch there every day.



If I'd know that MrsM, I'd have joined you!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually she asked me to travel the world with her in the sense of an Edwardian companion, and was a bit miffed that I refused.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Red Cat said:


> If I'd know that MrsM, I'd have joined you!


That was quite a double-take moment, when you walked into the schoolroom!


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 16, 2011)

Indeed! I thought I'd been transported to the Albert!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Now Pickman's will think I was definitely Drunk On Duty!


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Maggot (Nov 19, 2011)

The Old Crown in New Oxford Street, does good food.  http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/43/4395/Old_Crown/Bloomsbury  .


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2011)




----------

